# I want my avatar back, please.



## Kodank Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

I just want my old avatar back. Everyone else can have inappropriate avatars but me. Why?


----------



## auldone (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll second that...

It was just great to look at...


----------



## cranker (Sep 17, 2011)

what was it?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2011)

It was two bouncing tits, the same gif that WidowMaker, a Rollitup Mod used for awhile, until he was asked to stop using it. Some members don't want to have tits bouncing on their screen for others to notice. It's really very simple.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 18, 2011)

BOOOO!!! to titty haters!

and to hate the bouncy ones!? shame


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 18, 2011)

Who doesn't like a nice set of bouncy tits? Really?!


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Sep 18, 2011)

this is an outrage whip them titties out!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Those were some nice tits too, a pretty common GIF, I always knew it was Kodank when I saw some bouncing titties too, kinda like a trademark..


----------



## virulient (Sep 19, 2011)

Certainly we could post it here for those who haven't seen it


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

I only post in toke n talk. No one there has a problem with it. Shit. I see worse all the time. Yet a covered pair of boobs that move are wrong? Your logic doesn't make sense. Plus the site is 18+ and that's the legal age for hardcore pornography but boobs in a swimsuit aren't allowed. I could understand if children were present but aren't we all adults? Why am I being punished?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Kodank Moment said:


> I only post in toke n talk. No one there has a problem with it. Shit. I see worse all the time. Yet a covered pair of boobs that move are wrong? Your logic doesn't make sense. Plus the site is 18+ and that's the legal age for hardcore pornography but boobs in a swimsuit aren't allowed. I could understand if children were present but aren't we all adults? Why am I being punished?


^^he does have a valid point ther.^^


----------



## Karl Wills (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey what about the dude's avatar with the walking backside of a bareassed woman--that avatar is hilarious--so if that is okay--what's wrong with tits?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 19, 2011)

Kodank Moment said:


> I just want my old avatar back. Everyone else can have inappropriate avatars but me. Why?


 
any news? can we get your twins back?


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

ya I'm down for the cause.

I dig it.

They let me rock a dead slaughtered lamb for like 2 months....I took it down myself.

That combined with the fact I cant stand your avatar now makes me 100% behind the movement.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm gonna bump this all day.

And my avatar is ironic now...because they do worry bout what the fuck I be doin. It's nowhere near as good...but it fits.


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey it aint fair that you can see a devil fucking an angel, yet you cant see those nice titties!


https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana-news/441050-canada-ban-all-personal-growing.html

go to post # 3 and you can see that avatar clear as day... put up the tittes


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 20, 2011)

we want titties damn it! them bitches fed us when we was little!

what next you want to take our mothers!?! i will not stand for this!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/467079-wicked-pix-thread-15.html#post6321864


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'm gonna bump this all day.
> 
> And my avatar is ironic now...because they do worry bout what the fuck I be doin. It's nowhere near as good...but it fits.


lmao that's hilarious!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 21, 2011)

I want my avatar back Potroast/Rollitup. I won't stop. I will not rest. Your being hypocritical and unfair. Your a mod. It isn't up to you to tell me what I can and can't do. It's your job to enforce the rules set in place. Technically all the pictures of grows here are against site rules as are half the non medical grows.. As per the Terms Of Use. There isn't a single rule applying to my avatar except you wanting to have a personal agenda against me.


Tell me I am not right here. I dare you to say this isn't personal...dare you... I'm gonna start pming you. And creating posts/threads referencing to this thread in other forums...all kinds of forums.


I will put this in my Sig. I will put this everywhere. I will be victorious. You have no grounds to stand on. My avatar doesn't break a single rule. Never did. Member when you said you took mine away because I reported that one guys avatar that had a naked cock laying across some girls face? I was punished for being a decent member. Honestly I think this site would be so much better without you...but...you won't ever leave. How could you walk away from you life full of power to a life with any?

I'm pretty sure your a woman. So I could see how my avatar might make you insecure about your self.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 21, 2011)

oh wow i dont see this ending nicely


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 21, 2011)

we may need to take this to the streets


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 21, 2011)

other people have bouncing tits and some chick boxing a boner. A BONER!?! re fuckin diculas


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 22, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> other people have bouncing tits and some chick boxing a boner. A BONER!?! re fuckin diculas


It's not about the avatar...in anyway. Let's get that clear. If he'd stop by you'd be sure to know I'm right.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 22, 2011)

i just wanted to drop off some support for the very tasteful covered bouncing mammory glands that used to greet me in several threads. changing of avatars and sigs are very confusing to me. some people i know only by the avatar. it's an online identity. i think i remember some historical thing where one group forced another group to assume new identities. it was pretty bad. shit i wish i could remember what the hell that was. something about whips and chains and farmwork...oh, well, i'm sure it will come to me.


----------

